# Ice-age skull cups !



## Rosemary (Feb 20, 2011)

*British cave yields ice-age skull cups *

By GREGORY KATZ Associated Press © 2011 The Associated Press
Feb. 17, 2011, 9:04AM

LONDON — Ice age Britons drank from human skulls and may even have eaten flesh and bone marrow, but they were far from barbarians.

The bowls look almost like works of art, ritual items laced with meaning. Look more closely, however, and it becomes clear they are made from human skulls. Scientists say they are the oldest known carbon-dated skull cups, said by experts to be about 14,700 years old.

The three skulls aren't the first historic clues to early man found in Gough's Cave in Somerset. In 1903, the complete skeleton of a man dated to about 10,000 years ago was found at the same site. Explorations of the site, which in human and animal remains, began even earlier.

British cave yields ice-age skull cups | World news | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle


----------



## sloweye (Feb 20, 2011)

Very interesting, thanks for the link Rosie


----------



## Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah, I saw this on the local news the other day. Meant to post about it but forgot! Cheddar Gorge. Not sure why that article says London.


----------



## J Riff (Feb 21, 2011)

Cheddar Gorge, cheezus, really?? Gorged on cheddar. Promotional McDonald's hot cheddar n' chili Skull Cups. I want one. They probably didn't have many coconuts in the Isles 10,000 yrs. back, so had to use skulls. But when was cheddar invented? It's all very confusing.


----------

